

Marketing Is Dead - signa11
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2012/08/marketing_is_dead.html

======
biznickman
This post could have been written two years ago and it would have been the
exact same thing then. "Down with the status quo, here's the next big thing!"
Social media and community!

